# I have two trucks for sub



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Im from norwalk ct if anybody needs help i can sub out i cover greenwich,stamford,darien,norwalk,:waving:


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Contact Jeff Beam or Bruce Moore at Eastern Land Management

in Stamford, There number is 316-5433


I know that they are looking for subs. They will want to see your trucks. They will also require that you carry your own GL insurance and commercial vehicle insurance.

Tell them Jeff Curtis told you to contact them.


----------

